# Issues



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, Im really just after some advice as I have an issue with my animals. I currently have 5 rats, 6 mice (+9 pinkies) and a dog but Im feeling quite overwhelmed. Id like to focus on breeding my mice but at the same time I feel like my other animals are not getting what they need. Especially my gerbils. I dont know whether to keep them or just let them live the unhandled lives they have now. They are such sweethearts but at the moment they are in a messy tank which is in need of cleaning, but I cant clean them because I cant lift the tank down to do so. I have to rely on my mum and boyfriend and mums usually too busy to help and my bf doesnt come to mine that often. Ive already decided to get rid of the tank but my mum doesnt want anyone to come to the house to pick it up which is why I havent put it into the for sale part yet. Mainly though, Im at loss as to what to do with my gerbils. whether I should keep them or let them go. I dont want to let them go because I know if I get a new tank I can improve on the cleaning part but Im concerned they still wont get the attention as Im not actually allowed to get them out (long story involving a gerb going down the back of the sink and into the bath). Help?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

gerbils don't need handling for their well being.They will be perfectly happy not to be handled and live uninterrupted lives.They do deserve a decent standard of care though.As they don't produce to much urine or smell you could clean them once a month and feed them every other day as long as they have access to a water bottle.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yup they get fed every night, always have access to water the only issue is tank cleaning they get cleaned every 4-6 weeks, as an estimate, Im just tired of having to rely on other people all the time. I could do with a shed lol I have all the animals in my room as mum refuses to have them anywhere else. Not sure where to get one fairly cheap, cheapest one on b&q was £109


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The gerbils sound as if they are doing fine.As for sheds,if you manage to get a cheap one from somewhere transporting it becomes a problem followed by putting it up.Definately not something to sort out alone.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

My gerbils are in a heavy glass tank too, with a tank topper, so I don't move it when I am cleaning I just scoop all the litter out, wipe the tank over and refill. Mine get cleaned about every 6 weeks, by that time the tank is pretty full with the things they have shredded  If you don't have much time to handle them, it would be better for them to stay in the bigger tank tbh. They are fairly undemanding animals and very low maintenance  I can sympathise with the escaping gerbils thing, when I was young 2 of mine got out while we were on holiday and my uncle who was coming round to care for the animals couldn't catch them. They made a lovely nest in a drawer and chewed up all sorts of important paperwork and some money! Another 1 escaped and got under the bathroom floorboards and my dad had to pull them up. It hasn't put me off owning them, but it did make me better at making lids for tanks LOL.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

lol I cant even reach into it with it being on a desk and Im 5ft exactly. I cant reach the top


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You could ask someone to help you move it to somewhere you can easily access it.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I know from experience that it's very easy to feel overwhelmed - then you just end up doing less because you're torn between which animal needs attention so end up giving none of them the attention they deserve, it's a vicious circle :?

But everyone's right; gerbils are the least-needy pets I've EVER had, they're really not bothered how much or how little attention they get (followed closely by the guinea pigs who only worry where their next meal's coming from :lol: )

But be careful not to take on too much, it's really very easily done.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well what I do sometimes, is actually vacum out the bedding out of the cage and empty the bag out as it gets full when cleaning the cage


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

lol I vacuum the perfecto tanks too because it's impossible to get right into the corners otherwise :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: I vacum the shelf type cages I have, but now my vacum is broken D:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> lol I vacuum the perfecto tanks too because it's impossible to get right into the corners otherwise :lol:


I vacuum my perfecto too :lol:


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

good tips guys  Its safe to say I dont feel so overwhelmed anymore we 'feng shui'd' my room and have moved all my animals together and now they are in the same corner in my room, its not like they are massively spread out and seem to overwhelm. Im going to try hoovering my gerb cage tomorrow- should be fun lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

please take the gerbs out 1st lol x


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

xd of course


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)




----------

